# Iran Assists Russia in Syria. Hezbollah Prepares Ground Assaults.



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Russia launches more Syria strikes as 'Iran and Hizbollah prepare ground operation' - live updates - Telegraph

Russia is also looking to enter Iraq.

Russia, Iran, Hezbollah; who else is going to join the fray from the "other side?"


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

People get ready, they be a train-a-comin'...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Talk radio ie ElRushbo,has reported that Russia is bombing the rebels,AKA our allies using our equipment.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm sure they have our best interests at heart.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

At least we now know who the players will be in WWIII. Guessing China will enter the fray at some point.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Quote;"Russia is also looking to enter Iraq"....by invitation?.......whose invitation would that be?.does anybody think that Iraq would want help by the sinister one Putin?.
Let them intervene I say.we bug the hell out and let them play with ISIS.let the Russians spend all their petrodollars there and let them bankrupt themselves.they left Afghanistan in 1989 with their tails between their legs,broken and broke.let them play and let their soldiers die for a change instead of our brave men.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, they are saying they will enter Iraq to fight IS if the Iraqi government were to ask.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Yep,just stating the truth.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

yeah, there's a suprise. So Obama.. how is that arab spring working for you? And how is that middle east policy working too? Oh, my bad.. you don't acutally have a middle east polity.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Something wicked this way comes.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, SHTF for me has always been some sort of a disaster or a calamity like Katrina or an earthquake like the one that hit Haiti. I never thought of WW3. But, there is the start of it. Russia and Iran getting together. Next will be china and North Korea and there you go, WW3


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> yeah, there's a suprise. So Obama.. how is that arab spring working for you? And how is that middle east policy working too? Oh, my bad.. you don't acutally have a middle east polity.


Your assuming the current occupant of the white house has the country's best interests in mind. I believe that this administrations policies are to undermine America at home and abroad so doing/not doing things to result in the promotion of radical Islam to help achieve the fore stated goals is a genuine strategy. I would like to see ISIS, Iran, Syria and Russia sustain crippling casualties to themselves for a long period of time. Diversion of resources that keep them away from us. Hey, one can dream right?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Obama creates the issue. 

Obama gives away the farm to Iran.

Russia and Iran move together into the prepared region.

Makes the intelligent mind ponder...


----------

